# Spiny Leaf Insects



## PremierPythons (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi There,

I was wondering if anybody keeps these (Extatasoma tiaratum). If anyone could post pics of animals and set-ups along with any care tips they have it would be much appreciated. Has anyone ever dealt with Australian Insect Farm before?

Chanty79


----------



## ad (Mar 4, 2007)

The museum will give you some, they have a care sheet with them.
Cheers
Adam


----------



## PremierPythons (Mar 4, 2007)

Anyone else?


----------



## noni (Mar 4, 2007)

hey chanty, yep i used to have four but just have one, Poncho. she's pretty cool, easy to look after - new eucalyptus leaves every 3-4 days and a spray of water each day and she's happy.

there's a link to pics of poncho & her enclosure in my signature 

i haven't dealt with the insect farm before but have heard good things about them.


----------



## Rocket (Mar 4, 2007)

There are a number of different variants in all- Colour, Size and Species.

Extremely easy to care for. Dirt Substrate with good ventlation. Feed on Gum Leaves. Spray once weekly.

Females are Parthenogenetic. Though, she will still breed with a male.

Shawn


----------



## noni (Mar 5, 2007)

here's a recent pic

they eat quite a lot of leaves though which have to be pretty fresh - if you don't have easy acess to a couple of different kinds of gum leaves it makes it a bit hard to care for them. i have a big park just down the road which is handy.

i use compressed coconut fibre stuff as substrate - get it in 'brick' form from a garden centre and soak a bit in water then crumble it up in the enclosure. it doesn't need to be totally changed very often - i just fish out the little piles of poop (they poop a lot!) and turn over the substrate - i probably change it totally every couple of months. 

poncho is quite happy with handling - she'll just sit on my hand and sway like a leaf, doing her natural thing.


----------



## Wrasse (Mar 5, 2007)

I don't give mine any substrate at all. They are rarely on the floor of their enclosure, so I don't feel they need it. Makes it easier to sweep it out too.

I find that I need to spray mine at least every second day and fresh leaves at least every third day.


----------



## gumleaf (Mar 6, 2007)

hi, yes Ive dealt with Australian insect farm and they are very good. I bought the giant cockroaches from them. They were awesome pets to keep and Ive got the leaf insects at my daughters place. Keep the water spray up to them in hot weather. They dont need a male to breed if you only have females they will only have eggs that hatch out to be females, to get male insects hatching as well you need a male. If you get thier conditions right the lay heaps of eggs and you"ll have plenty. Also the eggs hatch whenever. They dont have a set incubation period. The females have a flared abdomen whereas the male have a long straight abdomen. The hatchies look like bullants. To keep the gumleaves fresh longer I put a elastic band around the stems and put them in a vase type of container. Hope this helps. Ruby


----------



## gumleaf (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh and I forgot to add....I just put soil in the bottom of the cage. They just drop thier eggs from the trees and they land on the soil ( the eggs that is) and stay there till they hatch. So dont clean out the soil or you'll lose your eggs.


----------



## Dooley (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi Chanty79,
I have to agree with Wrasse, there is no need for a substrate.... it only gets in the road when cleaning and you should spray a stick insect with water for it to drink and by doin this the substrate gets wet and if your not carefull can go mouldy and get stuff growing in it which will cause trouble when getting the eggs to hatch. Just take the eggs out and put them on a bit of paper towel in a tupperwere container.. 

I have to dissagree with gumleaf as they do have a set incubation period... it is from 2 months to 2 years... In Ideal Conditions they will hatch in around 2 1/2 to 3 months. Just be sure to keep sprayin the eggs and keeping them in a humid enviroment... you have to try to mimic the outside enviroment when they hatch in the wild. which is just when there is alot of new fresh growth about so during or just after it has been raining... tho if the conditions are not met the eggs can lay dorment until these conditions come around.

Thanks
Matt


----------

